# Lifestyles & Discussion > Peace Through Religion >  When Is Passover Celebrated For The Christian?

## donnay

> *When Is Passover Celebrated For The Christian?*
> 
> MARCH 30, 2018 / WORLD EVENTS AND THE BIBLE
> 
> Passover begins at sundown on April 3rd this year.
> 
> 
> Last year, we created a *Passover calendar* that specifically marks the first 15 days of Abib which is the Hebrew month that Passover was to be celebrated. We highly encourage you to reference that calander so you can have a better understanding of the days and how they are counted.
> 
> ...


http://worldeventsandthebible.com/20...d+the+Bible%29

----------


## navy-vet

I thought Passover was a Jewish holiday. Well before Jesus appeared on the scene, when us gentiles were pretty much screwed. A story about Moses, when the Israelite's were in bondage in Egypt and the Pharaoh's "heart was hardened"? The last act (plague) of God, the killing of each first son of every family, except those who had a mark in lambs blood over their doors. Hence those homes were "passed over" by death and their sons spared.

----------


## navy-vet

Easter, on the other hand, is a Christian holiday.

----------


## fisharmor

Also, the Jewish calculation of Passover changed not long after Christianity started to spread, and it became possible for Passover to be celebrated in Winter.  So the Churches decided early on that Passover is explicitly not to be respected when calculating when Easter will be.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Easter, on the other hand, is a Christian holiday.


Traditionally, Christians call the Resurrection Feast "Pascha". (Пасха in Russian) The word literally means "passover" in Greek. "Easter" is the same feast, but Latinized by the Roman Church and the Protestants kept the tradition. You Westerners also use a different calendar than the Christian East does, so most years we celebrate Pascha a week later than y'all celebrate Easter (like this year).




> *Pascha* (Greek: Πάσχα), also called *Easter*, is the feast of the *Resurrection of the Lord*. _Pascha_ is a transliteration of the Greek word, which is itself a transliteration of the Aramaic _pascha_, from the Hebrew _pesach_ meaning _Passover_. A minority of English-speaking Orthodox prefer the English word "Pasch." 
> 
> Pascha normally falls either one or five weeks later than the feast as observed by Christians who follow the Gregorian calendar.   However, occasionally the two observances coincide, and on occasion  they can be four weeks apart. The reason for the difference is that,  though the two calendars use the same underlying formula to determine  the festival, they compute from different starting points.  The older Julian calendar's  solar calendar is 13 days behind the Gregorian's and its lunar calendar  is four to five days behind the Gregorian's. The Pascha date this year:  *April 8, 2018*, next year: *April 28, 2019*, and *April 19, 2020*, the year after that.


https://orthodoxwiki.org/Pascha

----------


## donnay

> Easter, on the other hand, is a Christian holiday.


Easter is a Pagan Holiday and as a Christian I do not partake in the Pagan festivities.  Jesus became our Passover when he died on the cross.

The info is all laid out right here:  http://worldeventsandthebible.com/20...lebrating.html

It's a good read with lots of insight.

----------


## wizardwatson

It ended today at sunset by the hebrew calendar and per the bible.
http://www.cogwriter.com/passover_on..._fifteenth.htm

----------


## donnay

Have you ever asked yourself the following questions: “Are the traditions of Easter Biblical? Why is the Resurrection of Jesus Christ called Easter? Are Easter rabbits and eggs mentioned in the Bible?“

It will shock most Christians to discover that none of the traditions of Easter are Biblical. As a matter of fact, Easter is the name of a heathen god and found in the Bible only one time in the book of Acts (in the KJV Bible). Unfortunately, this word was placed in scripture by error, the word Easter is a mistranslation. Meaning it is not in the original manuscripts! The correct word is “Pascha” in the manuscripts, meaning Passover.

Read more:  http://worldeventsandthebible.com/20...-does-god.html

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Easter is a Pagan Holiday and as a Christian I do not partake in the Pagan festivities.  Jesus became our Passover when he died on the cross.
> 
> The info is all laid out right here:  http://worldeventsandthebible.com/20...lebrating.html
> 
> It's a good read with lots of insight.






> The 15th of Abib _(our April 4th this year 2013)_ is *our High Holy Day*, *Passover Day*. This is how we remember and honor our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ. By partaking of the unleavened bread, the wine and remembering *>what each one symbolizes*<.


It should be noted that reducing the bread and wine to mere symbols is a post-schism invention and terrible error.  Prior to the Reformation, Christians believed the Elements to be the literal body and blood of Jesus Christ.

----------


## Superfluous Man

> Easter is a Pagan Holiday and as a Christian I do not partake in the Pagan festivities.  Jesus became our Passover when he died on the cross.


That's not true. Easter is just another name for Passover (or Pascha in Greek, as was pointed out above). The name "Easter" comes from the Germanic name of the month in which it would fall in an older calendar.

----------


## donnay

Well I will be taking communion on Tuesday.


1 Corinthians 11:24 -  (KJV)
And when he had given thanks, he brake [it], and said, Take, eat: this is my body, which is broken for you: this do in remembrance of me.

1 Corinthians 11:25 - (KJV)
After the same manner also [he took] the cup, when he had supped, saying, This cup is the new testament in my blood: this do ye, as oft as ye drink [it], in remembrance of me.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> That's not true. Easter is just another name for Passover (or Pascha in Greek, as was pointed out above). It comes from the Germanic name of the month in which it would fall in an older calendar.





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Superfluous Man again.


  Kurwa.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> That's not true. Easter is just another name for Passover (or Pascha in Greek, as was pointed out above). The name "Easter" comes from the Germanic name of the month in which it would fall in an older calendar.





> Kurwa.


The month was named after the goddess Ishtar, a sex goddess, Easter was the festival of Ishtar.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Have you ever asked yourself the following questions: “Are the traditions of Easter Biblical? Why is the Resurrection of Jesus Christ called Easter? Are Easter rabbits and eggs mentioned in the Bible?“
> 
> It will shock most Christians to discover that none of the traditions of Easter are Biblical. As a matter of fact, Easter is the name of a heathen god and found in the Bible only one time in the book of Acts (in the KJV Bible). Unfortunately, this word was placed in scripture by error, the word Easter is a mistranslation. Meaning it is not in the original manuscripts! The correct word is “Pascha” in the manuscripts, meaning Passover.
> 
> Read more:  http://worldeventsandthebible.com/20...-does-god.html


The use of Easter in the Bible was accurate, it was referring to the Roman festival as a time reference not endorsing it.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I thought Passover was a Jewish holiday. Well before Jesus appeared on the scene, when us gentiles were pretty much screwed. A story about Moses, when the Israelite's were in bondage in Egypt and the Pharaoh's "heart was hardened"? The last act (plague) of God, the killing of each first son of every family, except those who had a mark in lambs blood over their doors. Hence those homes were "passed over" by death and their sons spared.


There's a lot of literature describing Christ as the Paschal Lamb, including St Paul. 


> Purge out therefore the  old leaven, that ye may be a new lump, as ye are unleavened. For even  Christ our passover lamb is sacrificed for us

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> The month was named after the goddess Ishtar, a sex goddess, Easter was the festival of Ishtar.


LOLOL.  You're a Zeitgeister, amirite?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> LOLOL.  You're a Zeitgeister, amirite?


Nope, I don't even know what that means.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Nope, I don't even know what that means.


"Zeitgeist" was a popular film some years ago that popularized the ridiculous lie that the gospel narrative was plagiarized from pagan mythology. Including your false claim about the etymology of "Easter".

----------


## donnay

> That's not true. Easter is just another name for Passover (or Pascha in Greek, as was pointed out above). It comes from the Germanic name of the month in which it would fall in an older calendar.





> Easter
> (Acts 12:4) In the earlier English versions Easter has been frequently used as the translation of
> pascha (passover). In the Authorized Version Passover was substituted in all passages but this; and
> in the new Revision Passover is used here. [Passover]


http://ntslibrary.com/PDF%20Books/Sm...Dictionary.pdf

Easter = Ishtar 




> Easter (n.)
> Old English Easterdæg, from Eastre (Northumbrian Eostre), from Proto-Germanic *austron-, "dawn," also the name of a goddess of fertility and spring, perhaps originally of sunrise, whose feast was celebrated at the spring equinox, from *aust- "east, toward the sunrise" (compare east), from PIE root *aus- (1) "to shine," especially of the dawn.
> 
> Bede says Anglo-Saxon Christians adopted her name and many of the celebratory practices for their Mass of Christ's resurrection. Almost all neighboring languages use a variant of Latin Pascha to name this holiday (see paschal). Easter egg attested by 1825, earlier pace egg (1610s). Easter bunny attested by 1904 in children's lessons; Easter rabbit is by 1888; the paganish customs of Easter seem to have grown popular c. 1900; before that they were limited to German immigrants.
> 
> If the children have no garden, they make nests in the wood-shed, barn, or house. They gather colored flowers for the rabbit to eat, that it may lay colored eggs. If there be a garden, the eggs are hidden singly in the green grass, box-wood, or elsewhere. On Easter Sunday morning they whistle for the rabbit, and the children imagine that they see him jump the fence. After church, on Easter Sunday morning, they hunt the eggs, and in the afternoon the boys go out in the meadows and crack eggs or play with them like marbles. Or sometimes children are invited to a neighbor's to hunt eggs. [Phebe Earle Gibbons, "Pennsylvania Dutch," Philadelphia 1882]


https://www.etymonline.com/word/easter

----------


## Swordsmyth

> "Zeitgeist" was a popular film some years ago that popularized the ridiculous lie that the gospel narrative was plagiarized from pagan mythology. Including your false claim about the etymology of "Easter".


That is a ridiculous lie but the etymology is correct.
The cult of Ishtar was common throughout the Mediterranean world, Esther was renamed after Ishtar by the king, her original name was Hadassah.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> http://ntslibrary.com/PDF%20Books/Sm...Dictionary.pdf
> 
> Easter = Ishtar 
> 
> 
> https://www.etymonline.com/word/easter





> *The Term Easter* Some Orthodox Christians discourage the use of the word _Easter_, believing that the term has roots in pagan rites of the spring equinox and overtones of fertility.  Most English speakers are unaware of the etymological origins of _Easter_, however, and use it without any sense of pagan connotations, and so _Easter_ is also used by many Orthodox English speakers. 
> The origin of the term _Easter_ comes from the Germanic name  for the month in which the Christian feast usually fell, and so, just  as the American civic holiday of the Fourth of July has nothing to do  with Julius Caesar for whom July was named, neither does Easter have  anything to do with the pagan goddess Eostre, the namesake of the month  in which Pascha fell.  This potential difficulty only exists for  speakers of Germanic languages, however.  Most languages in the world  use a cognate form of the Greek term _Pascha_ and so are free of any pagan connotations for the name of the feast. 
> According to Bede, writing in _De Tempore Rationum_  ("On the Reckoning of Time"), Ch. xv, "The English months," the word is  derived from Eostre, a festival. Bede connects it with an Anglo-Saxon  goddess of spring, to whom the month answering to our April, and called _Eostur-monath_, was dedicated. The connection is often assumed, without quoting Bede himself, who says, 
>  In olden times the English people— for it did not seem fitting  to me that I should speak of other nations' observance of the year and  yet be silent about my own nation's— calculated their months according  to the course of the Moon. Hence, after the manner of the Greeks and the  Romans, [the months] take their name from the Moon, for the moon is  called _mona_ and each month _monath_. The first month, which the Latins call January, is Giuli;  February is called Solmonath; March Hrethmonath; April,  Eosturmonath[...etc.] Eosturmonath has a name which is now translated "Paschal month",  and which was once called after a goddess of theirs named Eostre, in  whose honour feasts were celebrated in that month. Now they designate  that Paschal season by her name, calling the joys of the new rite by the  time-honoured name of the old observance.


https://orthodoxwiki.org/Pascha#The_Term_Easter

----------


## fisharmor

> Kurwa.


Watching protestants discuss such things reminds me of the occasions when I've heard housewives argue with their daughters about whether Matt Smith or David Tennant was a better Doctor.
One of those situations where there's just too much to unpack, and I realize there's really not much point in trying.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> That is a ridiculous lie but the etymology is correct.
> The cult of Ishtar was common throughout the Mediterranean world, Esther was renamed after Ishtar by the king her original name was Hadassah.


Still wrong. See my previous post.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Watching protestants discuss such things reminds me of the occasions when I've heard housewives argue with their daughters about whether Matt Smith or David Tennant was a better Doctor.
> One of those situations where there's just too much to unpack, and I realize there's really not much point in trying.





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to fisharmor again


LOLOL

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Still wrong. See my previous post.


Eostre=Esther=Ishtar

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Eostre=Esther=Ishtar


Annnnd, still none of those are Easter. Eostre is an unrelated pagan festival. Easter is the Western equivalent of Pascha. Period. End of story.

----------


## jkr

> Easter is a Pagan Holiday and as a Christian I do not partake in the Pagan festivities.  Jesus became our Passover when he died on the cross.
> 
> The info is all laid out right here:  http://worldeventsandthebible.com/20...lebrating.html
> 
> It's a good read with lots of insight.


CORRECT

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Annnnd, still none of those are Easter. Eostre is an unrelated pagan festival. Easter is the Western equivalent of Pascha. Period. End of story.


If you are saying that we stole the name and aren't having the same pagan festival I agree (at least most of us aren't) but originally Easter (or however the local language spelled it) was a pagan festival and Pascha or Passover is what Jews or Christians celebrated, a number of Christian celebrations were tweaked to replace pagan festivals that took place at a similar time of year in order to assimilate ex-pagans by minimizing their cultural and social disruption after Christianity converted them or was imposed on them as the case may be.

----------


## RJB

Most of Christianity call it Pascha or some variant of Passover (as HB has already said.)  Easter is unique to English speaking Christians on the Roman Catholic side of the Great Schism.  English speaking Orthodox call it Pascha.  Also Ishtar was a Middle Eastern Goddess that has nothing to do with the Germanic word Eostre except in the minds of a few who trot this out once a year in hopes that we'll get tired of pointing this out.


ETA:  I feel odd defending Western Christendom in this post.

----------


## RJB

Also, I have yet to see any English speaking Christians (Protestants or Roman Catholics) who calls this day Easter, involving eggs or bunnies in a worship service.  These are local customs and have noting to do with liturgical worship, that I am aware of.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Also, I have yet to see any English speaking Christians (Protestants or Roman Catholics) who calls this day Easter, involving eggs or bunnies in a worship service.  These are local customs and have noting to do with liturgical worship, that I am aware of.


They were local pagan customs that were sanitized as cultural holdovers, eggs and rabbits are both fertility symbols, however their present incarnation is innocuous.
You are correct that they have no religious relationship to "Easter Sunday".

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> They were local pagan customs that were sanitized as cultural holdovers, eggs and rabbits are both fertility symbols, however their present incarnation is innocuous.
> You are correct that they have no religious relationship to "Easter Sunday".


FYI, you don't need scare quotes around "Easter Sunday" here, as it's not used as technical jargon or anything esoteric. y/w ~hugs~

----------


## Swordsmyth

> FYI, you don't need scare quotes around "Easter Sunday" here, as it's not used as technical jargon or anything esoteric. y/w ~hugs~


I used the quotes since Easter is in dispute in this thread but the day is commonly referred to that way.

----------


## euphemia

Donna, you are painting with a pretty broad brush there as if it was all one and the same.  We practice an orthodox liturgy that has been around for centuries that has nothing to do with rabbits and eggs.  Our practice is a faithful one.

----------


## donnay

> Donna, you are painting with a pretty broad brush there as if it was all one and the same.  We practice an orthodox liturgy that has been around for centuries that has nothing to do with rabbits and eggs.  Our practice is a faithful one.


I am not judging anyone, Euphemia.  The commercialization of Easter is the problem and why so many children, IMHO, turn away from God as adults. The lies and deception are taught to them, as traditions, early in life by those who find no problem with celebrating paganism.

This is a good example where the Tradition of men make void the Word of God.

----------


## euphemia

Same thing happens with the celebration of Advent and the Incarnation.

----------


## Superfluous Man

> Easter = Ishtar


That's fake news. The word Easter is not in any way related to the goddess Ishtar. Notice that your own copy and pasted quote doesn't even support your claim. It says that the name is derived from a Germanic root, as I said. They neglect to mention that it was a name used for a month (although it was). But, as they say, it was associated with the time of the Spring Equinox, just like Passover.

Yes, it's true that old pagan religions had their own holidays around the Spring equinox, and made their own associations between these events and their pagan gods and goddesses, while Christians know that it's really the true God of the Bible to whom they bear witness. But their doing that doesn't take anything away from Christians celebration of Jesus's resurrection, which took place at that same time.

Christians are well aware that, while bunnies and eggs might be fun for kids, they have no biblical basis and are not an essential part of Easter, which, as a Christian holiday, is a celebration of the resurrection of Jesus. In God's providential design of the world, it's appropriate that this new life and new age of the world would coincide with the beginning of Spring, and that the heavens would bear witness to this perfect plan of his in ways that even pagans could see glimpses of.

----------


## Superfluous Man

> That is a ridiculous lie but the etymology is correct.
> The cult of Ishtar was common throughout the Mediterranean world, Esther was renamed after Ishtar by the king, her original name was Hadassah.


Yes, there was a Middle-Eastern goddess Ishtar.

But the claim of a connection between her and Easter is 100% false. There is absolutely no connection between Ishtar and Easter.

----------


## donnay

> That's fake news. The word Easter is not in any way related to the goddess Ishtar. Notice that your own copy and pasted quote doesn't even support your claim. It says that the name is derived from a Germanic root, as I said. They neglect to mention that it was a name used for a month (although it was). But, as they say, it was associated with the time of the Spring Equinox, just like Passover.
> 
> Yes, it's true that old pagan religions had their own holidays around the Spring equinox, and made their own associations between these events and their pagan gods and goddesses, while Christians know that it's really the true God of the Bible to whom they bear witness. But their doing that doesn't take anything away from Christians celebration of Jesus's resurrection, which took place at that same time.
> 
> Christians are well aware that, while bunnies and eggs might be fun for kids, they have no biblical basis and are not an essential part of Easter, which, as a Christian holiday, is a celebration of the resurrection of Jesus. In God's providential design of the world, it's appropriate that this new life and new age of the world would coincide with the beginning of Spring, and that the heavens would bear witness to this perfect plan of his in ways that even pagans could see glimpses of.


LOL!  Where do you think the tradition of eggs and rabbits came from?




> Ishtar, the Babylonian goddess of love, procreation, and war, was the daughter and consort of the air god Anu. She was known for destroying her lovers, including a lion, stallion, and shepherd. When the love of her life, the farm god Tammuz, died, she followed him to the Underworld, but she was unable to retrieve him. Ishtar was the heir to the Sumerian goddess Inanna but was more promiscuous. She is called the Cow of Sin (a moon god). She was the wife of a human king, Sargon of Agade.
> 
> "In From Ishtar to Aphrodite," Miroslav Marcovich; Journal of Aesthetic Education, Vol. 30, No. 2, (Summer, 1996), pp. 43-59, Marcovich argues that since Ishtar was the wife of an Assyrian king and since warfare was the main occupation of such kings, Ishtar felt it was his marital duty to become a war goddess, so she went with her husband on his military adventures to assure their success.  Marcovich also argues that Ishtar is​ queen of heaven and associated with the planet Venus.


Babal means confusion in Hebrew.  Is it any wonder?

----------


## Superfluous Man

> LOL!  Where do you think the tradition of eggs and rabbits came from?


I don't see why it matters, since eggs and rabbits aren't what Christians believe Easter is about.

But ultimately, where do they come from? They come from the same God who created everything, who designed the world, who gave us the Sun, Moon, and stars, as signs in the heavens, including the Spring equinox, and who revealed himself to us chiefly through the incarnation of his Son Jesus, who died and rose again. Christians should be able to see how all things, including rabbits and eggs, point to this Creator and his plan of redemption of creation.





> Babal means confusion in Hebrew.  Is it any wonder?


Unless the whole point of this is to agree with me that Easter has nothing to do with Ishtar, I'm not sure what you're saying.

----------


## donnay

> I don't see why it matters, since eggs and rabbits aren't what Christians believe Easter is about.


It matters because children are taught it.  It is a false teaching.  They are being deceived and consequently that sort of deception is a tradition of man which made VOID the word of God. 




> But ultimately, where do they come from? They come from the same God who created everything, who designed the world, who gave us the Sun, Moon, and stars, as signs in the heavens, including the Spring equinox, and who revealed himself to us chiefly through the incarnation of his Son Jesus, who died and rose again. Christians should be able to see how all things, including rabbits and eggs, point to this Creator and his plan of redemption of creation.


This is the deception that seems to have taken hold in you since you are making excuses for this false teachings.  However, if that excuse makes you feel better at night by all means don't let the truth stop you. God's word is Truth and the Truth shall set you free (John 8:32). I am not here to judge you, God is the JUDGE.





> Unless the whole point of this is to agree with me that Easter has nothing to do with Ishtar, I'm not sure what you're saying.


Again, you believe whatever makes you feel good.  I personally do not celebrate a man's tradition of Baal worship.  I celebrate Passover since Jesus became our Passover and I am forever thankful for the price Jesus paid for all us!

Isaiah 53:5  (KJV)
5 But he was wounded for our transgressions, he was bruised for our iniquities: the chastisement of our peace was upon him; and with his stripes we are healed.

----------


## Superfluous Man

> It matters because children are taught it.  It is a false teaching.


What false teaching do you think kids are being taught?

If you mean that nonchristians teach kids that Jesus's resurrection isn't historical or doesn't matter, and that Easter is just a cultural tradition, then yes, that's a false teaching.

But when Christians are inspired by God's creation, like eggs and rabbits, to worship the Creator, and memorialize the resurrection of Jesus, what false teaching do you think they're teaching kids?

----------


## donnay

> What false teaching do you think kids are being taught?
> 
> If you mean that nonchristians teach kids that Jesus's resurrection isn't historical or doesn't matter, and that Easter is just a cultural tradition, then yes, that's a false teaching.
> 
> But when Christians are inspired by God's creation, like eggs and rabbits, to worship the Creator, and memorialize the resurrection of Jesus, what false teaching do you think they're teaching kids?


Satan is God's creation too and many people will be inspired by his deception when he appears as the Anti-christ.  For now, his spirit traverses the earth deceiving as many people as he can because he knows his time is short.

----------


## Dr.3D

> http://worldeventsandthebible.com/20...d+the+Bible%29


Of course we know the Last Supper was the night before the Passover because Jesus died at around three in the afternoon, the same time as the Evening Sacrifice and the killing of the Passover Lambs and couldn't observe the Passover that year because He was in the grave.

I'm confused as to how that calendar in the OP came to be.
---------------------
Here is one that uses the dates as they would be observed Biblically using the first visible crescent of the new moon to start the month.
Abib is of course, the month where there is ripe barley in the fields and that is the first month.

*This one is for 2017*
These Holy Day dates are for Israel and regions westward to the International Date Line.
This may be Year 6021 After Creation. 

 Date     Sunset Moonset   Illum. Sun's  [Moon's at Sunset]  Sun's    Visib   Visible?
(Evening)                    %    Azimuth Azimuth Altitude   Alt(M)   Number
27 Mar     5:55   5:18     0.33   93.34   92.99   -8.25       7.71    -65.91  Not Visible
28 Mar     5:56   6:24     0.50   93.80   90.36    4.84      -5.92     57.48  Not Visible
29 Mar     5:57   7:30     3.46   94.26   87.56    18.1      -19.4     225.4  Visible
Abib 1 is Thursday, 30 Mar 2017 CE 
The Passover sacrifice is Wednesday, 12 Apr 2017 CE 
The Feast of Unleavened Bread begins on Thursday, 13 Apr 2017 CE 
and ends on Wednesday, 19 Apr 2017 CE 
The Wave Offering (the First-fruit) is Sunday, 16 Apr 2017 CE 
First-fruits (Pentecost) is Sunday,  4 Jun 2017 CE 
 Date     Sunset Moonset   Illum. Sun's  [Moon's at Sunset]  Sun's    Visib   Visible?
(Evening)                    %    Azimuth Azimuth Altitude   Alt(M)   Number
20 Sep     5:38   6:01     0.29   91.00   89.75    3.81      -4.84     44.69  Not Visible
21 Sep     5:37   6:36     2.39   90.54   79.75    11.4      -12.6     146.5  Visible
The Day of Trumpets is Friday, 22 Sep 2017 CE 
The Day of Atonement is Sunday,  1 Oct 2017 CE 
The Feast of Tabernacles (Ingathering) begins on Friday,  6 Oct 2017 CE 
and ends on Thursday, 12 Oct 2017 CE 
The Last Great Day is Friday, 13 Oct 2017 CE 

*Here is one for 2018...*
These Holy Day dates are for Israel and regions westward to the International Date Line.
This may be Year 6022 After Creation. 
This may be a Sabbatical (Shemittah) Year.

 Date     Sunset Moonset   Illum. Sun's  [Moon's at Sunset]  Sun's    Visib   Visible?
(Evening)                    %    Azimuth Azimuth Altitude   Alt(M)   Number
17 Mar     5:48   5:47     0.11   88.59   86.00   -1.06       0.16    -2.758  Not Visible
18 Mar     5:49   6:46     1.52   89.06   83.87    10.8      -12.1     128.2  Visible
If this spring's barley harvest is/was early, this New Moon will begin the New Year. 
Abib 1 is Monday, 19 Mar 2018 CE 
The Passover sacrifice is Sunday,  1 Apr 2018 CE 
The Feast of Unleavened Bread begins on Monday,  2 Apr 2018 CE 
and ends on Sunday,  8 Apr 2018 CE 
The Wave Offering (the First-fruit) is Sunday,  8 Apr 2018 CE 
First-fruits (Pentecost) is Sunday, 27 May 2018 CE 
 Date     Sunset Moonset   Illum. Sun's  [Moon's at Sunset]  Sun's    Visib   Visible?
(Evening)                    %    Azimuth Azimuth Altitude   Alt(M)   Number
9  Sep     5:53   5:58     0.10   96.08   100.1    0.21      -1.10     8.447  Not Visible
10 Sep     5:52   6:38     1.32   95.64   89.00    8.75      -9.77     105.1  Prob Visible
The following Holy Days could be one day later:
The Day of Trumpets is Tuesday, 11 Sep 2018 CE 
The Day of Atonement is Thursday, 20 Sep 2018 CE 
The Feast of Tabernacles (Ingathering) begins on Tuesday, 25 Sep 2018 CE 
and ends on Monday,  1 Oct 2018 CE 
The Last Great Day is Tuesday,  2 Oct 2018 CE 

---------------------
Now here is the non Biblical calculated Rabbinical calendar for those two years.
Rabbinical Holy Days are: 
Passover preparation day is MON,10 APR *2017*

Feast of Unleavened Bread starts TUE,11 APR 2017
and runs through MON,17 APR 2017

(Wave Offering) is WED,12 APR 2017

Pentecost is WED,31 MAY 2017

Feast of Trumpets is THU,21 SEP 2017

Day of Atonement is SAB,30 SEP 2017

Feast of Tabernacles starts THU,05 OCT 2017
and runs through WED,11 OCT 2017

Last Great Day is THU,12 OCT 2017

-------------------

Passover preparation day is FRI,30 MAR *2018*

Feast of Unleavened Bread starts SAB,31 MAR 2018
and runs through FRI,06 APR 2018

(Wave Offering) is SUN,01 APR 2018

Pentecost is SUN,20 MAY 2018

Feast of Trumpets is MON,10 SEP 2018

Day of Atonement is WED,19 SEP 2018

Feast of Tabernacles starts MON,24 SEP 2018
and runs through SUN,30 SEP 2018

Last Great Day is MON,01 OCT 2018

--------------------
And then we have the so called Easter Calendar that is also not Biblical.

'Good Friday' is 14 April, 2017   Easter Sunday is 16 April, 2017
'Good Friday' is 30 March, 2018   Easter Sunday is 01 April, 2018
--------------------


So I guess it's all about how you go about figuring out the proper date as to when you are going to celebrate Passover.

But really it doesn't matter so much any more as to when.



> *1 Corinthians 11:24-26*   and when he had given thanks, he broke it and said, "This is my body that is for you. Do this in remembrance of me."  25 In the same way he took the cup also, after supper, saying, "This cup is the new covenant in my blood. Do this, as often as you drink it, in remembrance of me."  26 For as often as you eat this bread and drink the cup, you proclaim the Lord's death until he comes. _NRS_

----------


## Superfluous Man

> Satan is God's creation too and many people will be inspired by his deception when he appears as the Anti-christ.  For now, his spirit traverses the earth deceiving as many people as he can because he knows his time is short.


But that doesn't tell me what the false teaching is that you're talking about.

I think kids should be taught about Satan as well, and even the truth about Satan should inspire worship of the Creator.

----------


## William Tell

You know, the only ones these days who know anything,  or care about extinct fertility cults and religions are Evangelical and Messianic Christians. Kind of reminds me how strains of illegal drugs get popularized through media and government warnings. If kids start worshiping Ishtar it will be in rebellion to their parents hellfire and brimstone preacher, not because they believe in her.

The old 'gods' are dead, why can't we let them rot and be forgotten? They are lame, they are not real like our living God.

----------


## donnay

Thank you Father for all the blessings!

----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## heavenlyboy34

Happy Palm Sunday, donnay! Only one week till Pascha!  #cantwaittillthefastisover

----------

